# Is there a place on this site I could go if I am seeking spiritual advice?



## Pmoon (Jan 18, 2016)

Just need a bit of help. I looked around a few different places but I didn't see anything that screamed "advice".


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2016)

Often advice is sought in forums where the topic is suitable. PB also has some members only forums, a general catch all of which is the coffee shop. But you need 26 posts before you have access to or even see those forums. Now, while we do have those members only forums, if this is a significant personal issue, you would no doubt be directed by more than one person to seek counsel from your church's elders.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 18, 2016)

Don't we have a members only Men's Section too?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes; but again, one needs the minimum posts to access it and the same caveat applies.


Romans922 said:


> Don't we have a members only Men's Section too?


----------

